# angels advice



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

i want to buy some angels for my big tank, are they easy to keep? any special requirments.

thanks in advance folks

mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Aug 2008)

Dead easy.  If you want some really special fish then get some wild angels.  They will eat small fish and shrimp, especially when they get big but they look stunning.

How big's your big tank?  I made the mistake of only buying 4 when I bought my angels and once a pair formed it picked on the spares mercilessly.  Buy 6 or more and they will get on better even if a pair forms as it spreads the aggro out among the others.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> How big's your big tank?



300L to be honest i dont want my tetras to be second course on my angels menu. i didnt think they were like that. my LFS MA has some veil ? angels and some assorted varieties. im going to look today.

mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Aug 2008)

If the tetras are fairly old and mature they will be fine.  It's just new, young tiny tetras like little neons that they'll snap up.  One of mine is with adult Cardinals and they're fine.  As you've a big tank a shoal of 6 would look good.


----------



## jay (23 Aug 2008)

Veil tails with large black bar running into the caudal fin?

I love those ones.


----------



## beeky (26 Aug 2008)

I added some glowlights to a tank with 3 angels as I thought they were big enough...and they were but only just. The angels did have a go at first, but after a couple of days they settled down and now they are fine. I didn't lose any, but it was touch and go for a while! I think it's worst as well when angels are in the tank first, I think they treat anything being added as food. If possible add the angels last.

Also, I put 3 angels in my 3' tank and initial sparring was distributed but then a pair formed and picked on the other one and it had to be removed. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Dacious (26 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Veil tails with large black bar running into the caudal fin?
> 
> I love those ones.



They have some large ones in at St Albans!! They were about 2-3" body size with very tall finnage and only Â£4!


----------



## jay (27 Aug 2008)

Thats the ones! The only veil tailed ones I ever took a liking to.
Much prefer wild colouration angels, but there was something about those veil tails at St. Albans, bet they'd look stunning shoaling in a planted tank.

*Hints to Mark*


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Aug 2008)

The ones that i have received from a breeder in Manchester are on the button! I'd highly recommend them. He posts too so no need to travel and they were really well packed, poly box and quadruple bagged  
I'll get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Dacious (27 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> The ones that i have received from a breeder in Manchester are on the button! I'd highly recommend them. He posts too so no need to travel and they were really well packed, poly box and quadruple bagged
> I'll get some pictures up soon.



Can't wait to see them!


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

Yeah hurry up Dan, can't wait to see what your "contact" has up his sleeve


----------

